# Propane Regulator



## wklkjn (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi again.  I've got the Masterbuilt propane smoker and on a previous thread I explained the problem I had this past  weekend getting the smoker to heat up higher than 200 degrees.  

Yesterday, I had a chance to fire it up with nothing in it.  Sure enough, it works fine now.  I had the temperature up as high as 400 degrees and it's working fine.

So my question is this.  Could it be the regulator that's causing me problems?  Someone at work today mentioned to me that some regulators are very 'cheap' on gas grills, and could be part of my problem.

Is it work investigating that I purchase a new regulator of 'higher quality'?

Also, while I'm on the subject, is there some add-on device that will give me a little better control over the heat of the smoker?  What I mean is, it seems to me that just the slightest turn of the smoker temperature dial moves the temperature of the smoker way more than I think it should.  I'd like a little more selectivity but not sure how to do it.

Finally, I've had the Masterbuilt smoker for a couple years now.  I like a lot of things about it - the price was very reasonable too, but I'm wondering what the next step up would be for someone like me - an amateur for sure, but getting better as time goes by.  I have to say, first time ever - I smoked 3 pork shoulders at the same time on Saturday and they came out fantastic.  

What's a good smoker that's not too expensive?  My brother is pushing the Traeger pellet smoker because he likes it, but I'm not sure that's the way to go.  I like being able to smoke with real wood chips that are not 'flavored', like I do with my propane job.

Thanks!


----------



## ericksaint (Jul 6, 2017)

A few things here. Make sure your valve on the smoker is closing completely before opening the valve on the tank. If the valve is open on the smoker when you crack the tank, the internal safety in the tank trips and limits the flow causing low temps. 

I switched to a needle valve regulator after my first use. I couldn't get temps as low as I wanted with just the factory valve. The adjustments with it are far more precise with the needle than the factory knob. I'm guessing you are using a true temp gauge like a Maverick or similar unit, don't rely on the one built in for telling you if you are having temp fluctuations, my door thermometer is off by 75 degrees to the cool side. Again, a needle valve would definitely give you that selectivity you're looking for. 

Sorry, can't answer the last question, I'm new myself and started with propane. Just passing along the things I've learned with my limited time using my MBA propane unit.


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Jul 26, 2017)

ErickSaint said:


> A few things here. Make sure your valve on the smoker is closing completely before opening the valve on the tank. If the valve is open on the smoker when you crack the tank, the internal safety in the tank trips and limits the flow causing low temps.


Very true, I had this same issue with my gas grill, always turn on the tank first and then the burners.


----------



## lamar (Jul 27, 2017)

X2 on the needle valve.   It solves temperature problems in gassers.


----------

